# FSD Beta Holiday Update?



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

I am having trouble keeping up. Just which Holiday Software Update will the FSD Beta testers be getting? Also, will it pick up all the features that the non-beta testers have been getting? I am on 2022.36.20. Lost in the numbers.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

RonAz said:


> Just which Holiday Software Update will the FSD Beta testers be getting?


FSD Beta testers aren't getting the Holiday Update.
I mean, they'll get the features eventually, but there currently is no FSD Beta build with those new features.



> Also, will it pick up all the features that the non-beta testers have been getting? I am on 2022.36.20. Lost in the numbers.


The Holiday Update features are available in 2022.44.25.1 and more recent versions.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Sounds like a lump of coal from Elon to me


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

RonAz said:


> Sounds like a lump of coal from Elon to me


FSD Beta testers have always lagged behind when it comes to regular release features. That's one of the reasons I decided to not request the beta.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

44.25.5 just showed up in my queue and I’m on the FSD beta fork. From posts here, I can’t quite figure out if this is still FSD (beta wide) or if I’ve been booted.

Just checked another source and confirmed that this includes FSD beta code.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

skygraff said:


> 44.25.5 just showed up in my queue and I’m on the FSD beta fork. From posts here, I can’t quite figure out if this is still FSD (beta wide) or if I’ve been booted.
> 
> Just checked another source and confirmed that this includes FSD beta code.


I’m pretty sure 44.25.5 is still FSDb, it shows as 10.69.25, which should also include a bunch of UI and feature enhancements.. whether or not that is holiday update, unsure.

What it most likely DOES mean though is that even us (maybe) original OG’s aren’t going to be getting V11 before Xmas. Maybe New Years, but I don’t even think I got that last “holiday update” last Year or the year prior till late Jan.









FSD Beta 10.69.25 (2022.44.25.5) Official Tesla Release Notes - Software Updates


Tesla software update 2022.44.25.5 (FSD Beta 10.69.25) includes Full Self-Driving (Beta) Suspension, FSD Beta v10.69.25 Release Notes, Apple Music, Steam (Beta), Dog Mode, Media Controls, myQ Connected Garage, Climate Control Fan Speed, Emissions Testing Mode via Mobile App, Zoom Meetings...




www.notateslaapp.com





update: I just installed it myself and everything seems to be there.. FSDb early tester release AND all this “holiday“ stuff.


----------

